# Incomplete evacuation



## 19441 (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi, I tend to switch between IBS-D and IBS-C, but at the moment I am suffering with IBS-C. I never feel as the though I have emptied my bowel properly and have a constant feeling of pressure in my rectum (feels like I have a tennis ball pressing!). I have also noticed that when I feel particularly constipated I also tend to urinate less. Is this normal? I am unfortunately quite a worrier and am concerned that I could have a bowel blockage. I have been taking psylium husk daily as it helps to give me a more formed stool (especially when I had the IBS-D), but am wondering now if it is making the constipation worse? Any input or advice would be really appreciated.


----------



## 16636 (Sep 29, 2006)

IE is a pretty big part of IBS C or D. It's one of the worst things, next to the pain.Fiber may help you, but it's pretty well known that IBS-C'ers need a lot more fiber (soluble or insoluble) than those with diarrhea. Unfortunately, it takes some time to work up to the amount of fiber you need to get the desired effect and to handle the usual adjustments to high fiber (gas, etc.) Still, it may be worth it to work on increasing fiber while you take other actions to get things moving. I personally do better without fiber.Fiber could make you feel worse because it expands in the bowel to some extent, and if you're not passing it you're going to feel that gross heaviness inherent to constipation even more... Even mildly slow motility will increase the discomfort even more. Not to tsay you have that.More fiber may do the trick, but short term solutions to evacuate are also needed. If you've never tried magnesium citrate or even Milk of Magnesia, give it a shot. Take a dose of MOM and see what happens. A glycerin suppository is quick relief for the lower bowel if you find that can't go for 2-3 days. Then, find the kind of magnesium that works for you and take it regularly to prevent this problem --until you go back to having IBS-D.Personally, I've had a lot of success with osmotics like laculose and sorbitol. Prunes have a good amount of sorbitol may be equally helpful to give you the "cramp" you need to get things moving. I happen to like fresh prunes -- start at a quarter cup and give a few hours. Point is not to wait too long to get things out because dry hard stool sitting in your rectum causes a lot of pain when passing. If you find this happens to you, a glycerin suppository will help soften that hard stool and it'll cause less damage to that delicate area.Dana


----------



## 19441 (Dec 18, 2006)

DanaThank you so much for your reply.To know that I am not alone with this is a huge relief. I tend to let my imagination run a way with me and imagine I have something terrible wrong.I took your advice and bought some MOM yesterday. I took a dessert spoonful last night to start off and I have been to the toilet this morning but still feel as if i haven't been properly, also my stools are quite soft and thin (not ribbon like just narrow). They have been like this for some time now which is also worrying me. I saw my doctor about a month ago and she gave me a rectal examination and said all seemed ok. She said I need to up my fibre intake. I have been doing this and have also been taking the psylium husk capsules (2 a day) but I seem to be getting more constipated now, so I have stopped taking the psylium.Even though I have been to the toilet I still have that horrible heavy feeling. I am going to get some prunes today. Are tinned prunes in there own juice as good as fresh ones? I live in the UK and can't say i've ever come across fresh ones (although I haven't really looked before, so maybe I can get them).I think I will also get some glycerin suppository's too. I did use a Dulcolax one a few day's ago. It helped me to 'go' but it left me feeling quite uncomfortable.Once again thank you for your helpful advice. This is a very difficult and embarrassing disease to talk to personally to people about, so coming across this forum is a Godsend!.Tracey


----------



## 22282 (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi TraceyDana is very well verse in IBS and her advice is something I watch out for thanks. Another thing to add perhaps you can also try this for IBS-C. In the morning before getting out of bed, try doing sudden kicks (about 10 to 15 times) . I find that it gets the BM moving.For details of Sudden kick (it is a Yoga assana) , I explain in my blog. http://ibsrelieftips.blogspot.com/2007/03/...ve-gas-and.htmlHope this helps.terence


----------



## 16636 (Sep 29, 2006)

Most of my insight is from having this condition a LONG time. And I should add that not eveyone is going to respond to any or all suggestions made here -- this Board has really helped me feel more well adjusted psychologically to my situation. We're definitely not alone in this...Tracey, the continuing feeling of IE is difficult to surmount, but one thing I would suggest is keeping your solutions to this issue as simple as possible in order to observe the real effect of it on your colon. I mean to say that you ought to give something a full 7 days to kick in and to establish a baseline for efficacy.The magnesium and sorbitol (prunes) can take time to produce consistent results. And then, many of us use a combination of tools. I use lactulose (which is an osmotic like sorbitol but available via prescription) and a moderate amount of magnesium citrate. Of course, this could change if things don't remain stable. As for food, I'm one of those that does much better without fiber supplementation. I eat no fiber outside of what's in fruits and veggies. By and large, I don't eat grains of any kind except corn and occasionally potato. I don't eat fried foods. All these decisions are geared for the easiest passage of stool. Less carbs lower stool volume and lower fat seems to reduce overall cramping really signifantly. I do eat plenty of olive oil.Other folks here may do things very differently, so keep your ears open...Dana


----------



## 19441 (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks guy's for all your advice! I'm going to give the prunes and the MOM a go at the moment and see if I get any results. Terence, i'm also going to give the sudden kick exercise's a go that you recommend. I think I might also lay off the fiber for a while too, as it seems to be making things worse - especially bread. At the moment the feeling of incomplete evacuation is horrible! I also have pain low down on my left side. What worrie's me is that my IBS symptoms have only got really bad in the last 6 months or so (i'm 37). This coincided with stopping hormonal birth control, so I wonder if hormones could be playing a part.I have also read on a previous thread that coconut water is very good, especially for relieving the IE, so I might give that a try also - i'll try anything at the moment if it gives me relief!One more question - do any of you guy's ever get a horrible achey shooting pain in your rectum? (sorry if it's tmi!). I have had it a couple of times over the past few months. The last time I had it, it lasted for about 20 minutes and was sooo painful! I only got relief when I finally managed to release some gas. It leaves me feeling totally exhausted when it passe's. Is this also a symptom of IBS?Tracey


----------



## 22282 (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi TraceyCoconut water and the kernel meat helps in constipation. I have tried it with some success. (not always, though).*Digestive System Disorder*Tender kernel of coconut is highly beneficial in the treatment of digestive system disorders. It is valuable in diseases like indigestion, colitis, gastric ulcers, diarrhoea, dysentery arid piles. The tender coconut water is also an excellent remedy for flatulence, vomiting and dyspepsia.*Baal: tender or baby coconut*Baal or Tender coconut: is 90 to 95 percent water. The liquid from this coconut is at its purest and most healing. It is considered the best for its cooling properties. Unclogging the body's channels, tender coconut water lubricates the dryness caused by ama. It repairs the gastrointestinal tract, and its snigdha or sweet quality gives it a pranaropana life-restoring capacity. terence


----------



## 18609 (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi all,I started having IE problems about 5 months ago. I've found methycellulose helpful. In fact, I didn't take any yesterday, and my guts are giving me hell today. Mind you, that could be the beers I had!


----------



## 19441 (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm feeling very anxious today. I had'nt been to the toilet for 3 days, and this morning I started getting some cramps so thought I was going to "go". Instead I just passed a little watery mucus and a soft poop the size of my little finger. I'm now left with the horrible feeling of IE. Is this a normal thing to happen with IBS? I would give anything to pass a normal sized poop. I'm so frightened I have some kind of blockage. My cousin died of bowel cancer 3 years ago and she was only 39 and I keep thinking of her and comparing my symptoms (her's started with severe constipation). I am trying to pluck up the courage to go for a colonoscopy but i'm so scared - scared of the procedure and scared of what they might find.


----------



## 18609 (Mar 17, 2007)

If you have concerns about a blockage of bowel cancer you should ask for tests. The thought of a colonoscopy might be disturbing but ignorance isn't always bliss you need to know whats going on.Have you tried any of the tips people have gven here yet?


----------



## 19441 (Dec 18, 2006)

Yes I have. I've been doing the exercises that Terence recommended and i've been taking milk of magnesia every night but it's not having much effect yet, i'm taking 2 dessert spoonfuls. I'm going to up my dose tonight to see if that helps. I'm also trying fresh coconut and prune juice. Is the methycellulose you take a laxative? and where do you get it from?


----------



## 18609 (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi,methycellulose is a non-digestable substance that swells to a gel when mixed with water. It is known as a bulk-forming laxative.Taking it with a minimal amount of water causes it to absorb excess water in the gut and firm stools.Taking it with plenty of water gives you moist bulky movements and helps with constipation.Thus it can help constipation OR diarrhoea! It might take 3 or more days to notice the effect. Neat stuff, and you can get it without prescription too.


----------



## 19441 (Dec 18, 2006)

I have been taking psyllium husk which sounds very similar. I originally started taking them for diarrhea and they worked a treat, but lately i've been getting constipated, maybe its because i'm not drinking enough water. Do you get the methycellulose from a pharmacy or health store?


----------



## 18609 (Mar 17, 2007)

It's a similar method to using psysillium husk, because pysillium husk works in the same way. Some people find psyllium gives them excess wind, but it seems to be working for you.Try drinking more water with your psyillium (ideally 300-600ml) and staying hydrated.You can get methycellulose in the UK as "celevac" or in the US as "citrucel"


----------



## Mary2001 (Aug 25, 2006)

Matthew, Thanks for your post, and I would like to know where you buy celevac is it a chemist or where, and how effective is it over a period of time? I live in Scotland, but have not heard of it. Thanks. Mary


----------

